# إبريق ج. أباريق



## Mazhara

أَبَارِيق

Asslamo Alaikum,

I request to be enlightened about the formation of this word from its Root "ب ر ق"

Additionally, I will be obliged if the connotation added by أَ and ي is indicated.

In translations it means "flagon".

And obviously it is a utensil, vessel, for which reason, it is difficult for me to buy the idea that it is a borrowed word.


----------



## ayed

alaikum assalam.
أباريق is the plural of إبريق.It is Arabized from *the Persian word* "_abriq_".
I hope this helps


----------



## Mazhara

ayed said:


> alaikum assalam.
> أباريق is the plural of إبريق.It is Arabized from *the Persian word* "_abriq_".
> I hope this helps


 
Thanks, but the point was this



> And obviously it is a utensil, vessel, for which reason, it is difficult for me to buy the idea that it is a borrowed word.


 
Please can you put down in sequence how the word is formed, even if it is borrowed, by using the Root Ba Ra Qaaf


----------



## Josh_

If I understand you correctly you are asking about the pattern of the the plural word أباريق. 

أباريق l(_2abariiq_) is a plural of the pattern أفاعيل l(_2afaa3iil_). 

There is no particular connotation added by the use of أَ and ي (that I am aware of) other than by inserting these into the base word it makes it plural.

The only other word, that I can think of right now, that has the same pattern is أكاذيبl(_2akaadhiib_), plural of أكذوبةl(_2ukdhuuba_), a lie, from the root ك-ذ-ب (_k-dh-b_).


----------



## Mazhara

Josh_ said:


> If I understand you correctly you are asking about the pattern of the the plural word أباريق.
> 
> أباريق l(_2abariiq_) is a plural of the pattern أفاعيل l(_2afaa3iil_).
> 
> There is no particular connotation added by the use of أَ and ي (that I am aware of) other than by inserting these into the base word it makes it plural.
> 
> The only other word, that I can think of right now, that has the same pattern is أكاذيبl(_2akaadhiib_), plural of أكذوبةl(_2ukdhuuba_), a lie, from the root ك-ذ-ب (_k-dh-b_).


 
Thanks Josh.

Actually what I want to know is the meanings added to the original Root word by the addition of prefix and infix, on this pattern, since both are the smallest meaning-bearing unit of the composition of the word. 

Some other words on this pattern are ,أساليب أحاديث، أساطير

I want to know this because the only similarity between "flagon" and "lightening" is that of establishing a relationship between two different objects and the method how both work or operate for that purpose.


----------



## Ghabi

Mazhara said:


> And obviously it is a utensil, vessel, for which reason, it is difficult for me to buy the idea that it is a borrowed word.





Mazhara said:


> I want to know this because the only similarity between "flagon" and "lightening" is that of establishing a relationship between two different objects and the method how both work or operate for that purpose.


Your logical sequence seems to be: إبريق is a kind of utensil, so it can't be a loanword (assumption 1), and since both إبريق and برق contain the consonants ب and ر and ق, the two words must be etymologically connected (assumption 2), and since the two words must be connected, the different between the words ( أَ and ي) must be some kind of suffixes.

You may have to prove your two assumptions first. In the meantime, one can look at this entry about the etymology of the word.


----------



## Mazhara

Thanks Ghabi,

I had seen that link. Persian word does not come even near to Arabic word under discussion. 

Arabic is perhaps the richest language desribing concepts and has a vast vacabulary. It looks, on face value, quiet funny to presume that Arabs needed a loan word, and that too a noun,  to describe a pitcher, flagon.

Arabic language is based on Root-Pattern scheme and for performance of information retrieval from any Arabic word we will have to locate the Root in the word to arrive at its meanings and perception.


----------



## clevermizo

Mazhara said:


> Thanks Ghabi,
> 
> I had seen that link. Persian word does not come even near to Arabic word under discussion.
> 
> Arabic is perhaps the richest language desribing concepts and has a vast vacabulary. It looks, on face value, quiet funny to presume that Arabs needed a loan word, and that too a noun,  to describe a pitcher, flagon.
> 
> Arabic language is based on Root-Pattern scheme and for performance of information retrieval from any Arabic word we will have to locate the Root in the word to arrive at its meanings and perception.



That may be well and good, but traditional Arabic lexicons admit that it is a loan word. This is the entry from لسان العرب (late 13th century):


*الإِبْرِيق* ج أَباريق أبارقة إناءٌ من خزفٍ أو معدنٍ له عروة وفمٌ وبُلبُلة *معرَّب أَبْ رِيز بالفارسيَّة* ومعناه صابُّ الماء.

My gloss:
_
[Al-ʔibrīq], pl. [ʔabārīq, ʔabāriqa], a jar/container made of earthenware or metal, having a loop (handle), spout and __bulbula***, Arabized from Persian __āb rīz meaning __"pourer of water"._


It is not related to the root ب ر ق. If you were trying to find a root for it, the root would be ء ب ر ق anyway (four-letter root).
_ 

***_I'm not sure what the bulbula is. Is that the spout? Is the فم the hole for filling it up?


----------



## Mazhara

clevermizo said:


> That may be well and good, but traditional Arabic lexicons admit that it is a loan word. This is the entry from لسان العرب (late 13th century):
> 
> 
> *الإِبْرِيق* ج أَباريق أبارقة إناءٌ من خزفٍ أو معدنٍ له عروة وفمٌ وبُلبُلة *معرَّب أَبْ رِيز بالفارسيَّة* ومعناه صابُّ الماء.
> 
> My gloss:
> 
> _[Al-ʔibrīq], pl. [ʔabārīq, ʔabāriqa], a jar/container made of earthenware or metal, having a loop (handle), spout and __bulbula***, Arabized from Persian __āb rīz meaning __"pourer of water"._
> 
> 
> It is not related to the root ب ر ق. If you were trying to find a root for it, the root would be *ء ب ر ق* anyway (four-letter root).
> 
> 
> _***_I'm not sure what the bulbula is. Is that the spout? Is the فم the hole for filling it up?


 
He is not the only one, many have said so. However, there are others who do not agree with it.

Is really there a four consonants Root as you quoted? Kindly reference it.


----------



## Josh_

clevermizo said:


> _
> 
> ***_I'm not sure what the bulbula is. Is that the spout? Is the فم the hole for filling it up?


After some looking I found it:

لبُلْبُلَةُ: كوزٌ فيه بُلْبُلٌ إلى جَنْبِ رأسِهِ
The bulbula: a mug having a bulbul to the side of its head.

And a bulbul is:

 وبُلْبُلٌ من الكوزِ: قَناتُه التي تَصُبُّ الماءَ.
The bulbul of a mug: the spout (literally channel) from which water is poured.

So a bulbula appears to be a synonym of ibriiq rather than a description of it which the rest of the definition seems to be. Or perhaps bulbula can also mean spout.




Mazhara said:


> He is not the only one, many have said so. However, there are others who do not agree with it.
> 
> Is really there a four consonants Root as you quoted? Kindly reference it.


As far as I know that root doesn't exist.  I believe Clevermizo was merely showing what the hypothetical root, if it existed, of the word would be.

Like the others, I'm inclined to believe that the word is from Persian.  I see no connection between ibriiq and the root b-r-q except perhaps that an ibriiq made out of metal might be shiny.  However as the definition that Clevermizo provided shows not all abaariiq are made out of metal.  So I don't think it is enough to go on.


----------



## Mazhara

> Like the others, I'm inclined to believe that the word is from Persian. I see no connection between ibriiq and the root b-r-q except perhaps that an ibriiq made out of metal might be shiny. However as the definition that Clevermizo provided shows not all abaariiq are made out of metal. So I don't think it is enough to go on.


 
Thanks Kosh for such effort. [Any thing that remains all the time shiny has no relevance to the Root Ba Ra Qaaf]

The word is used in connection with service of hard drinks. And all explanations in Arabic lexicons indicate it as  
*Flagon:* It denotes a large bottle, container with a wide base having a narrow neck for storing and sprouting alcoholic drinks to the glass of the drinker.
 
_Noun._ A large metal or pottery vessel with a handle and spout; used to hold alcoholic beverages (usually wine). 


And it has been identified by the use of its synonym,

*بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ* وَكَأْسٍ مِّن مَّعِينٍ

وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِم* بِآنِيَةٍ مِّن فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ*

The Flagon is apparently a utensil, vessel. However, it has a job description and is required to establish a link and relationship with another object, the empty glass of drink, for the transfer of its content. The one who in standing position serves the drink to the glass in hand of a sitting person from the flagon slightly raises its bottom. He sprouts a small quantity, that produces a little glimmer, which flows downwards and touches the bottom of the glass creating a path. It establishes a conductive/flow path between the ground/glass bottom and the main reservoir of flagon. Once this path is mapped out it follows the sudden massive flow of drink filling the glass. All this activity from beginning to main strike occurs just in seconds.
This is exactly how the lightening works.


----------



## clevermizo

Mazhara said:


> He is not the only one, many have said so. However, there are others who do not agree with it.
> 
> Is really there a four consonants Root as you quoted? Kindly reference it.



No, I'm not saying that there are four consonants in the root. I'm saying it's not an Arabic word. However if you wanted to pretend the root was Arabic, I would say four consonants because إفعيل is not a noun pattern of Arabic that I'm aware of.


----------



## Youhanan

Mazhara said:


> Thanks Ghabi,
> 
> I had seen that link. Persian word does not come even near to Arabic word under discussion.
> 
> Arabic is perhaps the richest language desribing concepts and has a vast vacabulary. It looks, on face value, quiet funny to presume that Arabs needed a loan word, and that too a noun, to describe a pitcher, flagon.
> 
> Arabic language is based on Root-Pattern scheme and for performance of information retrieval from any Arabic word we will have to locate the Root in the word to arrive at its meanings and perception.


 

أَبَارِيق is recognized as a *Persian loan-word*. And by the way, there are so many borrowed words in the Arabic language.

Thank you,


----------



## Ghabi

Mazhara said:


> He sprouts a small quantity, that produces a little glimmer, which flows downwards and touches the bottom of the glass creating a path. It establishes a conductive/flow path between the ground/glass bottom and the main reservoir of flagon. Once this path is mapped out it follows the sudden massive flow of drink filling the glass. All this activity from beginning to main strike occurs just in seconds.
> This is exactly how the lightening works.


Inspired by your post, I've just discovered the etymology of إكليل "crown": a crown is worn by a king, who rules over everyone كلّ الناس, and having so much to do, the poor king must feel pretty wiped يكلّ  at night! That's exactly how a king works! Puzzle solved! All the pieces fall into place now! Call me Zaki!


----------



## Mahaodeh

clevermizo said:


> No, I'm not saying that there are four consonants in the root. I'm saying it's not an Arabic word. However if you wanted to pretend the root was Arabic, I would say four consonants because إفعيل is not a noun pattern of Arabic that I'm aware of.



Just to clarify, you can add loan-words to original roots. ب ر ق is an Arabic root with words that are of Arabic origin such as بريق; although إبريق is not Arabic, it would generally be listed under the Arabic root ب ر ق. This is a common thing, another example is the word ترك = Turks/Turkic, which is a obviously a loanword, but it's listed under ت ر ك which is an Arabic root and other words in the root are Arabic.


With regards to إفعيل, there are actually quite some words with that pattern: إكليل، إحليل، إسفين، إنجيل، إقليم.


----------



## Mazhara

Ghabi said:


> Inspired by your post, I've just discovered the etymology of إكليل "crown": a crown is worn by a king, who rules over everyone كلّ الناس, and having so much to do, the poor king must feel pretty wiped يكلّ at night! That's exactly how a king works! Puzzle solved! All the pieces fall into place now! Call me Zaki!


 

Thanks Zaki. 



> With regards to إفعيل, there are actually quite some words with that pattern: إكليل، إحليل، إسفين، إنجيل، إقليم.


 
Thanks Mahaodeh.

Knowing few words, surely pure Arabic words, how to resolve this, while we find the same pattern in these words 





> إفعيل is not a noun pattern of Arabic that I'm aware of.


----------



## cherine

Mazhara,
I hope you're not trying to prove that the word is Arabic just to get to the point that there are no loan words in the Qur'an.
A loan word doesn't affect فصاحة القرآن nor the integrity of a language, any language. What would you say about the word قلم , for example, or words like سندس، إستبرق...? These words are loaned into Arabic and were used by very eloquent Arabs who imported the words along with their objects or concepts. There's nothing wrong with that.

And regarding the pattern if3iil, it is not an Arabic pattern. All the words listed by Maha are loan words too.


----------



## Mazhara

> Mazhara,
> I hope you're not trying to prove that the word is Arabic just to get to the point that there are no loan words in the Qur'an.
> A loan word doesn't affect فصاحة القرآن nor the integrity of a language, any language.


 
Thanks Cherine,

I started studying and learning Arabic through Qur'aan by taking assistance from the works done both by Muslim and Non Muslim scholars who wrote about Arabic language.

During the study I noticed quite few Roots of Arabic which in fact infold all realities relating to matter and life in the perception and meanings conveyed by those Roots.

And I read in books that the words emanating from a Root shall have a reflection of the basic perception of its Root in whatever context or semantic field it is used. 

This is my area of interest and study, and I do not feel shy asking over the net every one to know from them the delicacies of the language. 
Words from Ba Ra Qaaf is one such example that they all depict some reality about the natural lightening phenomenon.


----------



## Mazhara

> With regards to إفعيل, there are actually quite some words with that pattern: إكليل، إحليل، إسفين، إنجيل، إقليم.


 
Few more

 إِمْلِيسٌ،
 وذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ: خالص؛ عربي؛ قال ابن جني: هو إِفْعِيلٌ من بَرَزَ.
 
 الإبْزيمُ


----------

